# Tell me your favorite xwg bhm stories



## Likens6 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm having trouble finding stories


----------



## fritzi (Jul 7, 2014)

There aren't too many actual (let alone good) SSBHM/XWG stories around here - most are "only" BHM with or without WG.

My absolute favorite - a really well-written story, almost a novel - is '525' by agouderia.

Good short stories are 'Saturday morning with Evan' by Lily or 'Fix your business' by Stuffa.

From some of the older stories try anything by 'Cammy' or 'Lizzy' (enter author name in search engine here) or a few stories by 'FatManRocks'. 

They're also not easy to find - they're scattered across the different archives according to a system I haven't yet understood. 

It also seems to me that particularly many SSBHM/XWG remain unfinished. Or some feel like they're plagiarizing or piecing together scraps from various other story lines.


----------



## ffaboots (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not going to plug my own stuff, cause it's always cringey when ppl do that in these threads. I made a list on my tumblr of BHM fics I like by other people:

http://baconpancakeslovesfatties.tu.../a-top-10-of-male-gain-stories-i-like-to-read


----------



## growinluvhandles (Jul 9, 2014)

Love your list, and I'll plug your stuff, ffaboots!

Everyone, SHE'S FABULOUS!



ffaboots said:


> I'm not going to plug my own stuff, cause it's always cringey when ppl do that in these threads. I made a list on my tumblr of BHM fics I like by other people:
> 
> http://baconpancakeslovesfatties.tu.../a-top-10-of-male-gain-stories-i-like-to-read


----------



## ffaboots (Jul 9, 2014)

Aw, thanks! High praise, coming from you! 

(OP--check out growinluvhandles' DeviantArt page, there's some great stuff there too!).


----------



## Coop (Jul 13, 2014)

I prefer more mutual XWG stories like The Utopia & anything by Jake JMJ that involves mutual XWG.


----------



## Likens6 (Jul 14, 2014)

fritzi said:


> There aren't too many actual (let alone good) SSBHM/XWG stories around here - most are "only" BHM with or without WG.
> 
> My absolute favorite - a really well-written story, almost a novel - is '525' by agouderia.
> 
> ...


I know right


----------



## Vongola27 (Jul 24, 2014)

On this forum, I've really enjoyed these two. They're not exactly Shakespeare, but I have a good time reading them:

Piggy Whistle by ronaldr

From Arrogant Pig, To Just Pig by zxc098

There are a few on deviantART, but I'm having trouble remembering them off the top of my head. One of my favorites is snr6424, who does great work whether it's BBW, BHM, or Both. Here's the link to his BHM gallery: http://snr6424.deviantart.com/gallery/23775849/Male-Weight-Gain-Expansion


----------



## Craiger16 (Jul 31, 2014)

Likens6 said:


> I'm having trouble finding stories



Scenes from the Three - by ffaboots is one of my favorites. I've could read it over and over again. Link is here


----------



## Fiji (Aug 1, 2014)

I second Craiger's motion. Scenes From The Three is the best ever in my view. It's a really sexy romp!


----------



## Fiji (Aug 1, 2014)

Dimensions has a lot of good ones. In the older stories section, try Mrs. Chin about a woman fattening her neighbor (very hot), Alien Abduction (totally unrealistic but a fun romp about a fat man being fattened to gigantic proportions by aliens), and A Sizeable Marriage (also totally unrealistic with a pudgy wife using a feeding machine to blow up her already fat husband to triple his former size, but pretty fun nonetheless).


----------



## Fiji (Aug 1, 2014)

Another fun read on Dims is Weighty Wager by FArevolt. Another totally unrealistic but highly fun tale about a chef, a witch, and a scientist are brought together to fatten a regular sized FA by over a thousand pounds. :eat1:


----------



## RayJay25101956 (Aug 2, 2014)

Just 90 pounds, sizeable marriage, revelations.


----------



## gignv (Dec 13, 2014)

I also really enjoyed reading "Mrs. Chin" and there was another story on the old dimensions story boards titled something along the lines of "office boy"


----------



## Ravens-son (Dec 14, 2014)

ffaboots said:


> I'm not going to plug my own stuff, cause it's always cringey when ppl do that in these threads. I made a list on my tumblr of BHM fics I like by other people:
> 
> http://baconpancakeslovesfatties.tu.../a-top-10-of-male-gain-stories-i-like-to-read



Hey, you linked to one of mine. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Dec 18, 2014)

I especially liked "Eighty" and "Ten Years", both of which are included in ffaboots' Top 10 list above. Btw, thanks for posting this list - I will have to check out some of the other stories listed there.


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks for those nice tips a know the most of them but i am always looking for a gem i never read  got from feeding girls stories or revenge on the slim excheerleader to gaining stories about bhm imagining me always very funny ;-)


----------

